# Batch audio conversion - What do you use ?



## iamnemo (Sep 30, 2020)

Hi! I need to convert audio files from my usual 24bit 48kHz to multiple other formats destined for different platforms and applications. For example I need to create in one command the following converted files : WAVs at 16/44.1 (CD), 24/44.1, FLAC, MP3s at 128kbps (44.1 & 48) and 320kbps (44.1 & 48), etc.

The program should be able to append the format to the filenames. For example the input file
MYSONG.WAV would generate files like MYSONG_128kbps_44.1kHz.mp3.

I used dBPowerAmp batch converter for that in the past but I'm sure there is newer and better options now. Thanks for you help!


----------



## tf-drone (Sep 30, 2020)

Hi,

there is Voxengo R8Brain or the converters of Pazera that I know of and use. Both are freeware.


----------



## brek (Sep 30, 2020)

I don't think this fits your specific needs, but I really like File Converter: 





File Converter - Convert & compress everything in 2 clicks!


File Converter is a very simple tool which allows you to convert and compress one or several file(s) using the context menu in windows explorer.




file-converter.org





Very simple, and works just by right clicking on a file.


----------



## thorwald (Oct 1, 2020)

As far as encoding goes, you won't find anything that's more stable than DBPowerAmp. It's the Total Commander of audio converters ☺️

Another option if you are on the Mac is Pro Audio Converter, which you can use to create profiles for the various formats, and it can create all of them at the same time. I believe it uses FFMpeg and open source encoders directly.

For freeware, Xact will also do the job.


----------



## Kent (Oct 1, 2020)

SoX?


----------



## wst3 (Oct 1, 2020)

I used to use the Sonic Foundry batch converter, and if all you need is format conversion that is an option. It is an x86 application, and won't allow use of x64 plugins, which is why I had to switch.

Now I use the batch converter in Wavelab. It will do everything you want, and more, but it is a bit of an elephant gun if you are hunting mice<G>!

I think FMJ Software Awave can do batch processing, I know it can do format conversion all day long. SoX is an open source option, a little clumsy last time I used it, but it works, and it can process lists files.


----------



## jcrosby (Oct 1, 2020)

RX8 will let you do multiple file type batch conversions as a single step. It's pricy option however if your only main motivation for using it would be this... But it does do it and has one of the most well regarded SRC algorithms available.


----------



## d.healey (Oct 1, 2020)

SoX

I use this bash script to convert wavs to flac - adapt as necessary.


```
#!/bin/bash
for i in *.wav;
do
    sox "$i" "$(basename "$i" .wav).flac"
    echo $i
done

echo "done!"
```


----------



## Dietz (Oct 1, 2020)

wst3 said:


> I think FMJ Software Awave can do batch processing, I know it can do format conversion all day long.


My first call since ages.

-> https://www.fmjsoft.com/awaveaudio.html#main


----------



## Loïc D (Oct 1, 2020)

On Mac, DSP Quattro


----------



## Leigh (Oct 1, 2020)

I like DSP-Q, too, but my favorite is Myriad which was recently acquired by Zynaptic. Press release here: Myriad Press Release.

Super fast with saveable workflows and can save to Dropbox, etc.. Hopefully Zynaptiq will get it out again soon.

**Leigh


----------



## iamnemo (Oct 6, 2020)

Thanks everyone! Nice options if I get stuck with dBPowerAmp. I like the versatility of SoX but I will look into all of them. Thanks again for your time. Nemo.


----------



## Marsen (Oct 6, 2020)

Back in the days, I used a software called Sample Manager from Audiofile Engineering only for Mac.

Company is gone, but the program had all possibilities for batch convert, and included an interface to use multiple instances of UAD-Plug-In´s and VST´s.
I used it for thousands of speech recordings and batch sounddesign for video-games.
It was a fantastic toolkit.

Is there any software now for Mac, which can do the same thing as Sample Manager?


----------



## AcousTech (Oct 6, 2020)

Another possible option:








Audio Batch Converter | PreSonus Shop


Powerful audio file conversion tool for Studio One versions 4.5 or higher, providing a wide range of features to process audio offline while working hand-in-hand with the powerful audio editing and mixing functions available in Studio One.



shop.presonus.com


----------

